# Fubo TV: arriva dagli USA l'alternativa a DAZN per lo streaming.



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2018)

Lo sport in streaming sta da poco prendendo piede in Europa ma negli USA è già molto sviluppato. 
Uno dei migliori servizi (accessibile in Italia solo via VPN) è senz'altro Fubo TV, che al costo di 45€ al mese (in promozione 20€ il primo mese) consente di vedere ben 70 canali sportivi americani ed europei. E' ammessa la visione simultanea su due dispositivi, mentre se si vuole attivare la terza visione bisogna pagare un'aggiunta di 6€ al mese, per un totale di 51€ diviso tre utenti (17€ al mese).

Gli sport attualmente visibili sono questi: MLB (Baseball), NBA, NHL (Hockey), MLS, Premier, FA Cup, Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundes, CL, EL, Liga MX, Primera Liga, Nascar, PGA Tour, UFC, NCAA, Boxe. 

Gli sport europei sono visibili per la maggior parte tramite i canali Bein Sport. La lingua ovviamente è in inglese.

Oltre al PC lo streaming può essere effettuato via Roku, Apple TV, Amazon Fire TV, Android TV da 4.4 in su, Chromecast (anche tramite l'apk dedicata).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Marzo 2018)

45€ al mese mi paiono tantissimi. Dovrebbero fare pacchetti con meno robe e più accessibili


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> 45€ al mese mi paiono tantissimi. Dovrebbero fare pacchetti con meno robe e più accessibili



Alla fine se leggi parliamo di 17€ al mese, sempre se ovviamente si trovano tre persone interessate. Come servizio VPN si può anche usare Hola (gratuito) quindi senza pagare soldi aggiuntivi.

Per 17€ al mese in Italia non ti farebbero vedere manco la Serie A


----------



## 7vinte (10 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> 45€ al mese mi paiono tantissimi. Dovrebbero fare pacchetti con meno robe e più accessibili



Se spendete soldi per lo streaming,perché non vi mettete Sky?


----------



## Activia01 (11 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se spendete soldi per lo streaming,perché non vi mettete Sky?



Perché la qualità streaming di servizi come questo sono incomparabili allo schifo streaming che offre sky
Io ho sky go ma a volte preferisco vederla illegalmente tramite acestreaming perchè funziona e si vede meglio. E ho una 50 mega su una cabina dove non c'è un'anima quindi non sono io ma il servizio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Marzo 2018)




----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo sport in streaming sta da poco prendendo piede in Europa ma negli USA è già molto sviluppato.
> Uno dei migliori servizi (accessibile in Italia solo via VPN) è senz'altro Fubo TV, che al costo di 45€ al mese (in promozione 20€ il primo mese) consente di vedere ben 70 canali sportivi americani ed europei. E' ammessa la visione simultanea su due dispositivi, mentre se si vuole attivare la terza visione bisogna pagare un'aggiunta di 6€ al mese, per un totale di 51€ diviso tre utenti (17€ al mese).
> 
> Gli sport attualmente visibili sono questi: MLB (Baseball), NBA, NHL (Hockey), MLS, Premier, FA Cup, Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundes, CL, EL, Liga MX, Primera Liga, Nascar, PGA Tour, UFC, NCAA, Boxe.
> ...



up


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo sport in streaming sta da poco prendendo piede in Europa ma negli USA è già molto sviluppato.
> Uno dei migliori servizi (accessibile in Italia solo via VPN) è senz'altro Fubo TV, che al costo di 45€ al mese (in promozione 20€ il primo mese) consente di vedere ben 70 canali sportivi americani ed europei. E' ammessa la visione simultanea su due dispositivi, mentre se si vuole attivare la terza visione bisogna pagare un'aggiunta di 6€ al mese, per un totale di 51€ diviso tre utenti (17€ al mese).
> 
> Gli sport attualmente visibili sono questi: MLB (Baseball), NBA, NHL (Hockey), MLS, Premier, FA Cup, Liga, Ligue 1, Serie A, Bundes, CL, EL, Liga MX, Primera Liga, Nascar, PGA Tour, UFC, NCAA, Boxe.
> ...



Troppo caro.
Per DAZN pagho 10 € al mese per Serie A, Premier League. Eredivisie, Ligue 1, La Liga, le coppe nazionali, Bundesliga (solo highlights), NFL, NBA e MLB. 
Vabbe non hanno la Champions e non hanno la EL, ma di quelle me ne frega ben poco e non valgono minimamente i costi della loro licenza.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Marzo 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Troppo caro.
> Per DAZN pagho 10 € al mese per Serie A, Premier League. Eredivisie, Ligue 1, La Liga, le coppe nazionali, Bundesliga (solo highlights), NFL, NBA e MLB.
> Vabbe non hanno la Champions e non hanno la EL, ma di quelle me ne frega ben poco e non valgono minimamente i costi della loro licenza.



il problema di DAZN è che bisogna pagarsi anche una VPN, perchè quelle gratuite non funzionano più.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> il problema di DAZN è che bisogna pagarsi anche una VPN, perchè quelle gratuite non funzionano più.



Abitando in Germania sono fortunato: DAZN da noi é disponibile regolarmente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Marzo 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Abitando in Germania sono fortunato: DAZN da noi é disponibile regolarmente.



si avevo immaginato. Qui chiaramente si parla di soluzioni alternative per chi è in Italia e non vuole subire un furto dalle emittenti come Sky. 

Per guardare solo Serie A e Premier League hai bisogno di due pacchetti calcio e sport e ci vogliono oltre 60 euro al mese...


----------

